# .340 spine for 60lb bow?



## bryman021 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm shooting the 3 bows in my signature @ 61lbs, DL @ 27.75", and arrow length @ 27.5". I am currently using .400 spine arrows with 125gr tips. They are all shooting ok but would like to have a heavier total arrow weight, so I'm considering buying a 1/2 dozen or full dozen in .340. My current arrows weigh about 390 grains, and if I went with some .340's I could get that weight up to around 450. What do you guys think, .340's ok for my setup?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Depends on the bow. I just bought FMJ 340s and they were too heavy of a spine out of a Prime Centroid. I went to 400s and they are better. These arrows spine out heavier anyway being aluminum carbon arrows.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

I can get perfect tears and flight with 340s out of my Answer at 60 lbs. My arrows are just a smidge longer than yours and I only have 100 grain heads.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

I use 340 and 350 for my bow as they perfect match to bow. Higher end cams need stiffer shafts.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I also shoot 125 grain points. My 60# bows have all liked the X-Weave 300, which is a .359 spine. Kind of a good in between spine that works out very well. 

You may want to try them out. 

Skeet


----------



## Michigander2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

I shoot Pro Hunter 340 Out of my destroyer at 60 pounds at 29" draw.. 100 grain tips and broadheads.They shoot perfectly .Walk back tuned and paper tuned and I can shoot any fixed blade broadhead I want.


----------



## bryman021 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cool I think I am gonna buy 1/2 dozen and see how they fly. Like I said the 400's aren't giving me any problems but I'm thinking more weight and stiffer arrow might be better for my hunting setup.


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Gold Tip Kinetic XT 400 spine (9.5 gpi.).....http://goldtip.com/productdetail.aspx?ptid=144


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm shooting 28" easton Axis 340's with 100 grn tips out of my retribution at 62lbs, 29" draw. The shoot great.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

while you do not need a 340 or heavier spine,, you can easily get heavier arrows in the correct spine of 400 you do not have to change spines to change weights


----------



## FirstFreedom (Dec 3, 2006)

You betcha.... they'll also be longer, in the 29" range, so they're heavier any way you slice it, both per inch and total... win win for your goals.


----------



## wvbowman83 (Jul 27, 2012)

yes 340's would be best for your setup


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

igorts said:


> I use 340 and 350 for my bow as they perfect match to bow. Higher end cams need stiffer shafts.



I agree totally! The Monster 6 @ 62# loves the 340 Easton FMJ's


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Sep 7, 2011)

i'm shooting black eagle deep impact 350's out of both my rush @ 65# and z7x @ 61. both are on a 28" dl cut for a oal of 28". i get good tears with both bows and broadheads tuned well (100 gr. slick trick magnums). they are perfect in the rush and a little stiff for the z7x but they do the job.


----------



## bryman021 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great, I appreciate all the feedback! I'm looking into several options for a heavier arrow, both in 400 & 340 spine. I'm definitely gonna get at least a 1/2 doz. 340's just to try out and see how they perform. Based on what most have said I think they will prob shoot great, so guess I just gotta decide which ones I want and start flinging em.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

bryman021 said:


> Great, I appreciate all the feedback! I'm looking into several options for a heavier arrow, both in 400 & 340 spine. I'm definitely gonna get at least a 1/2 doz. 340's just to try out and see how they perform. Based on what most have said I think they will prob shoot great, so guess I just gotta decide which ones I want and start flinging em.


Does a local shop have a 340/350 you could try with your bow?

The 125s should make a 400 weak IMO. You could try 100s if you want to keep your 400s or get a little stiffer spine.

The Radial X Weaves that are .359 would probably be perfect. I say that because you arrows are short, so the 340 might be a tad stiff. I would rather be stiff than weak though.


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

My Z7X loves axis Nfused 340 shooting 125g heads


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

I am currently using a .400 spine with my bow set at 60 lbs and 28" DL.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

bowhntng4evr said:


> I am currently using a .400 spine with my bow set at 60 lbs and 28" DL.


With what grain head?? That makes a huge difference.

I am running .400 spine out of both of my bows at 29/60, but 100 grain heads. The 400s won't work with 125s.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I would also recommend 340 spine for that setup


----------



## bryman021 (Jun 13, 2012)

I just downloaded the trial version of On Target 2 shaft selector, and with my current arrows it says I'm right where I should be with the 125 grain points. So, I was feeling that I might be underspined a bit after reading some of these posts, but the 400's do shoot well, both thru paper and bareshafting. I still wanna get some 340's to try out, and I know a computer program is the definitive answer but at least it gives me some addl' input. 

I entered data in the programs for 2 of my bows:
PSE Brute X @ 62lbs, DL @ 27.75, weight on string @ 20, 
arrows: easton powerflight 400's(actually 8.4gpi OT2 has 8.9gpi) @ 27.25", 125 grain tip, 3 blazers, microlight super nock(I changed them)
Thats calculates an optimum spine of: .4068 and a static spine of .400, and they actually weigh a lil more than I thought @ 407 grains.(i need a grain scale, currently using a gram scale and converting to grains, but being that 1 gram = 15.432 grains its not the most accurate way to weigh them)

Bear Legion @ 62lbs, DL @ 27.75, weight on string @ 20
arrows; easton bloodline 400's @ 27.5", 125 grain tip, 3 blazers, H nock
That calculates an optimum spine of: .397 and a static spine of .400, and a weight of 387 grains.

Nice program to get spine recommendations! I might have to buy it!!


----------



## DCamm (Feb 24, 2007)

I was shooting .340's at 29" out of my 72# bow until this year. I had to go to 100gr tips because of extreme flex. When I went to the kinetic XT's at 29", .300 spine (because I wanted to go back to 125s) my arrow flight smoothed out, and my retained velocity improved. Plus, I went up over 50gr of arrow weight and due to reduced flex of the arrows, I'm still shooting 280fps, down from 295fps with the lighter arrows. My arrows are now 480gr, I love the outserts, and my groups have shrunk considerably. I will admit that the addition of a B-Stinger pro hunter helped with the groups, but observed arrow flight was definitely improved. At your poundage, I would say definitely go with the .340s if you're going to shoot 125s.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

I am shooting 28.5" VAP 340 arrows out of a 58 lb Invasion and getting bullet holes through paper and good accuracy when I do my part. The only down side is that the stiffer arrow doesn't seem to be as forgiving of form and release errors.


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

New to archery, bought so e of these...perfect on my Hoyt Charger 60#


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree go with the 400 spine FMJ. Your draw length dictates a 400 spined arrow. A340 @ your DL is to stiff.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

wolbear said:


> I agree totally! The Monster 6 @ 62# loves the 340 Easton FMJ's


is this a mr series monster and what draw? i have a 27.5" draw and 60lbs on a mr 7 which spine fmj would fly best. ive always had great luck with the 400 spine out of my pse's.


----------

